# 1913 Flying Merkel more pics and info



## TBUCK59 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Cool bike you may want to check out, and post your bike, in this thread http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/anyone-here-own-a-miami-flying-merkel-bicycle.48591/  I'd be interested to see a close-up of he head tube transfer and a pic of the serial number. Does this bike have a split bottom bracket? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow nice ...I have a project of the same bike very nice...


----------



## barracuda (Jan 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Does this bike have a split bottom bracket?




Hey Shawn - I suspect that only Miamis with the D&J hanger required a split bottom bracket. It's only a theory, though. Maybe this new year we can resume our little project, yes?


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 3, 2017)

old repop on head tube



Freqman1 said:


> Cool bike you may want to check out, and post your bike, in this thread http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/anyone-here-own-a-miami-flying-merkel-bicycle.48591/  I'd be interested to see a close-up of he head tube transfer and a pic of the serial number. Does this bike have a split bottom bracket? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> View attachment 404432 old repop on head tube



Now I don't know much about Merkels, but I do admire them. That BB looks like it was cast for a split BB, but instead a more conventional BB was used? Strange...Thanks for posting up pics of you bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> View attachment 404432 old repop on head tube




Thanks for posting this. From the Merkel thread I believe there are three types of bottom brackets seen on Merkels; a true, split bottom bracket, the type picture above, and a conventional BB although it is offset. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Hey Shawn - I suspect that only Miamis with the D&J hanger required a split bottom bracket. It's only a theory, though. Maybe this new year we can resume our little project, yes?




Hey Robert I've been trudging along on this. I know you have a great deal of history on the Miami company which may warrant a separate monograph. I've pretty much just concentrated on the technical aspect of the Merkels. I've got a few more hours of serious work to do on this and then I'll shoot it to ya and we can determine how best to proceed. V/r Shawn


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 4, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Wow nice ...I have a project of the same bike very nice...




Redland could you post a pic of your Merkel possibly the serial number area. Thanks Tim


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 4, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Wow nice ...I have a project of the same bike very nice...





TBUCK59 said:


> Redland could you post a pic of your Merkel possibly the serial number area. Thanks Tim



Sorry for name misprint no disrespect


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ha ha ...none taken.. if you ever want to unload it in the future let me know.... here's a pic of mine.i have the fenders just need a straight crank..the hangar is without the screw clamp provisions you have


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 4, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 404703 View attachment 404702 View attachment 404701 Ha ha ...none taken.. if you ever want to unload it in the future let me know.... here's a pic of mine.i have the fenders just need a straight crank..the hangar is without the screw clamp provisions you have




Yours looks like a 22" and it might be better to try and straighten the crank that one's hard to find


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just curious why the bottom brackets are different on these two bikes. Sequentially Redline's bike appears to be a later year? Anyone know the years the various bottom brackets were used? My guess is the true split bottom bracket was on the very early '12-13? bikes with the faux split bracket used a very short time '13-14? and the standard bracket after that. If Barracuda's theory that only the bikes with the D&J hanger had the split BB this could possibly narrow this down. Thoughts? Lastly, it would be nice to move this over to the Miami thread to keep everything in one place. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep mine is a 22" frame. Sure like the looks of the photo with the drop bars.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 5, 2017)

Got it straight...... took a little work...why didn't I do this earlier..I'll never know.


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 6, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 405393 View attachment 405392 Got it straight...... took a little work...why didn't I do this earlier..I'll never know.




Awesome that looks good I have been a Police Officer sense 1984 but my passion is repairing a fabrication of old iron. My last summer projects 1942 John Deere LA and 1931 1 1/2 ton cabless Chevrolet truck.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks I like old tractors ... tractors/ trucks are cool but larger than I want to deal with.ive  Done body work/paint since 1980.  it's still in a rough stage has some final finishing to get out perfect.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 7, 2017)

That old truck would be cool for hauling your early bicycles!


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 7, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> That old truck would be cool for hauling your early bicycles!




The truck will have my bike in it during the local parade and car show this summer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Trucks and tractors are cool but I'd rather talk about Merkels here.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Trucks and tractors are cool but I'd rather talk about Merkels here.



Can't control it all.....


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Trucks and tractors are cool but I'd rather talk about Merkels here.




Sorry didn't want to take over just short history


----------

